# Stiiiiiiiiink!!!!!!!!



## Boris71 (May 25, 2004)

Wonder if anyone can help?
Recently moved into a new house and, following vet recommendations, we're not letting the cats out for a few weeks.
They've got a litter tray - and use it, but one of the dirty little cows has started pis&ing around the house and it blo&dy stinks!!!! :evil: 
We've tried the usual household cleaners; disinfectant, Vanish, Neutradol, etc, but nothing seems to really get the smell out - so we've got this lovely house now that stinks of cats p%ss!!!!

I've looked on the net for products (which seem in the main to come from USA), but does anyone here have any recommendations, as the peg I'm having to wear on my nose is beginning to cause a blister!!!!

Thanks.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

When our cat did this (admittedly just to one specific part of the house before I caught him and banished him to the porch) I used a combination of Febreeze to remove the cat p%ss smell, followed by neutradol and various air fresheners/perfumes to remove the Febreeze smell!

Depending on whether your cat is just "spraying" or... ahem... "mistaking your bed for a litter tray", you may have to use a LOT of Febreeze... :roll:

I don't know if the other alternatives to Febreeze work any better - we no longer have that cat so haven't had to do it again!


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

Get rid of the cats


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ive got a Springer that will solve that problem and he aint had lunch yet


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Problem solved:

http://www.pseudomart.com/catchit/

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Tom


----------



## Boris71 (May 25, 2004)

Ask him which odour eliminator he's using then?


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

TSCN said:


> Problem solved:
> 
> http://www.pseudomart.com/catchit/
> 
> ...


And go on the testimonials page as well: I discovered that putting a diaper on a cat isn't difficult at all. If I'd read the instructions first I'd still have my left eye


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

TSCN said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> > Problem solved:
> ...


The German branch of the company is calling it "Catschit".

Rogue


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Kill them.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Using bleach or detergent does not get rid of the odour. The cat will continue to piss as long as there is a dull smell of previous there.  Are they doing it generally in the same place?

One tip is to get 2 cat trays, next to each other, clean out daily. Cats only piss on things othere than their normal place to protest. Remove everything off the floor (piles of clothes etc attract them) and give them a bit more attention than normal.

Ive got cats who only live indoors, and had a problem once with an old sofa - hasten to add, it had to go, as they never relented!! To stop them peeing in the same place, there has to be no history of piss!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

My cat pissed on my bed once. Thought it was just a random moment off madness by him. Then a couple of days later he did it again. This time i tried the age old trick of rubbing his nose in it. Felt abit bad as i wouldnt like my nose put into a pissed soaked quilt. But it did the job. He only ever used his litter tray or waited until i let him out.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

No that you probably want to hear this, but it happened to our next door neighbours as well as my cousin - and both after they'd recently moved.

AFAIK, there was nothing either of them could do. :?

One thing that sort of worked in the end, was putting down tin foil where the cat used to piss. Apparently they don't like the feel of it on their feet. Might be worth a try, but that only worked in one of the instances as that cat always pissed in the same place.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

one of these should sort your problem out !


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Carlos said:


> Kill them.


This works as well


----------



## Boris71 (May 25, 2004)

Cheers for the comments ........ well some of them anyway!

Going to try 'Urine-Off'!!!! No joke!!! It's supposed to actually eliminate the uric acid crystals that create the smell - been used by Westminster City Council, or something like that, so seems legit.
We'll see, got some due to be delivered in the next day or so!!!!!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Sprinkle Bicarb of Soda (Baking Powder) on affected area - ought to work

Dave


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Also lemon juice works well


----------



## Paul Makin (Nov 18, 2019)

dilute white spirit removed the smell when there were kittens everywhere at home - try a "test" patch first (carpet, not cat)

paul


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

A nice battered cod & chips, a scallop, a large pickled onion and a tub of curry sauce tastes best in the paper. This lot leaves a nice stink too


----------

